
How to split a three-way RAID1 array (SoYouStart) - little_tinker
https://tech.poniverse.net/how-to-split-three-way-raid1-array
======
warehouse13
Lol, poniverse? Like my little pony?

~~~
little_tinker
Yes, exactly like My Little Pony. We currently manage the largest collection
of MLP fan sites in the world, utilising dedicated server infrastructure to
run our enterprise-level Proxmox cluster. We do have some experience with IT
:P

~~~
warehouse13
What, do you type with your hooves?

~~~
little_tinker
...I'm not sure whether you meant this as a joke or an insult.

